# Cold and Tired



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I've never had a problem with cold hands and feet or had trouble getting warm - until last week. I keep my bedroom at 57 f at night and the house about 60 during the day (winter). I was usually comfortable at these temps.

Sometimes I would notice that 57 felt cold, sometimes comfortable, and sometimes warm, but the majority of time it was OK for sleeping. I have 1 baseboard heater in the room, so temperature is probably not distributed equally which might explain the differences.

Anyway, about a week ago I started feeling cold all the time, to the point of shivering in a 60 degree room. I also started being so tired I would almost pass out in the afternoon. I would lay down and almost immediately be in a semi-sleep state - like being drugged.

In addition to the cold and tired, I am having vivid dreams at night and during the day (if I take a nap). I usually don't remember dreaming and seldom have vivid dreams, but every night for the last week has been night long dreams.

The cold and tired sounds like thyroid, but I just had lab work done a couple of weeks ago and thyroid is fine. Free T3 and T4 are actually a little higher than they normally are.

I'm stumped. Diet hasn't changed. Supplements haven't changed. Only meds I take are for high blood pressure. 

It sounds a little like a cold or flu, but no headache or aches and pains. Sinus congestion, but that's common for me in the winter.

Any ideas on what this might be?


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

May I ask your age and gender?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

are you drinking enough water?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

KeeperOfTheHome said:


> May I ask your age and gender?


male 66


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Didn't have vivid dreams last night and seem to be reacting to cold normally this morning. Maybe it was some kind of virus that doesn't cause congestion and aches and pains.

I guess I will know later today if whatever it was is gone.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm in southern VA too and have been experiencing the same as you. This winter has been quite different to others; so I'm thinking that has something to do with it. As we grow older our metabolism responds differently...more slowly. Since I'm quite healthy, this is the only idea I can come up with.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm in southern VA too and have been experiencing the same as you. This winter has been quite different to others; so I'm thinking that has something to do with it. As we grow older our metabolism responds differently...more slowly. Since I'm quite healthy, this is the only idea I can come up with.


What's so strange is that up until a week ago, this was the best I have felt (in the winter) in years. Just 2 weeks ago I told my doctor how good I felt.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Have you been tested for B-12? It is not regularly done as part of routine checkups and one of the symptoms is cold hands and feet and inability to regulate body temperature. If you are deficient it is going to cause nerve damage and can even lead to death if not corrected. I went through strange symptoms of numb feet when it got cold about 6 years back and asked my Dr. if it was a circulation problem (also possible in your case). After testing and finding my B-12 low I started taking large daily doses of it. It helped my response to cold and also seemed to correct many other issues that I had simply attributed to natural aging.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt, I'm curious as to what you took to increase your B-12. All I've heard that would do it is shots!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

There's a B12 Supplement, sub-lingual. OTC Helped me.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

motdaugrnds said:


> Matt, I'm curious as to what you took to increase your B-12. All I've heard that would do it is shots!


I take these. Put under tongue and let it dissolve.

NOW Foods Methyl B-12 1000mcg


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, my first thought was thyroid but that's been ruled out.

B-12 as previously mentioned or maybe vitamin D.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I have felt fine today. Great energy and no nap. Cold didn't bother me at all today. In fact, tonight I had to turn temperature down because 60 was too warm.

Maybe it was a virus or maybe one of my organs needs an overhaul.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

I take 1000mcg daily of B-12. They have found that daily supplement with Megadoses B-12 (1000mcg is something like 33,000 percent of daily minimum requirements) are as effective as shots for long term control. Now some people get all wrought up about types of B-12 to take like sub-lingual of methylcobalimin versus cyanocobalamin but I have seen no difference myself.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

MattB4 said:


> I take 1000mcg daily of B-12. They have found that daily supplement with Megadoses B-12 (1000mcg is something like 33,000 percent of daily minimum requirements) are as effective as shots for long term control. Now some people get all wrought up about types of B-12 to take like sub-lingual of methylcobalimin versus cyanocobalamin but I have seen no difference myself.


The methyl version has to do with genetics. Some people need the methyl type and some don't.


----------

